# CX/gravel-grinder wheelset for a semi-light clyde (235 lbs)



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm down to about 235 lbs. I plan on picking up a CX/gravel grinder-style bike after the first of the year with the idea of using it as an all-arounder to replace my Specialized Roubaix road bike, and I'll be doing some CX racing on it next CX season as I got the bug this year.

I'm a bit heavier, but 235 isn't brutally heavy I don't think. However, I do have some concerns. A buddy of mine built up a Salsa Warbird Carbon with a set of ZTR Crests. Now, checking Prowheelbuilder.com it shows the Crests as being a bit low on their strength rating scale. Of course, that is for MTB wheels, so I assume their ratings would be relative to other MTB wheels, such as a pretty bombproof wheelset like the Flows (which I have on my Stumpjumper FSR)

I guess my question is, should I be worried about the "low strength rating" of the Crests? I know clydes gotta be careful with their gear, but am I overthinking this a bit much now?

I would be lacing these to DT350s, with 32/28 (f/r)


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

There are multiple reasons why the MTB specific Crest would not be a good choice for what you are intending of doing. This recent thread explains further http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/anyone-run-stans-crest-cx-road-351042.html

If for some reason you prefer staying with Stan's, the Grail would be a better choice although, even with their Clyde version, it's suggested weight rating is not quite up to your weight.

IMO, a heavier rim like the H+Son Archetype laced 32x32 would be a more appropriate choice for what you want to do. The DT 350 you indicated is a fine hub.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Assuming you're running disc brakes, velocity aileron is a good choice in a disk specific model. HED ardennes are supposed to be pretty solid as are pacenti wheels.

If you're running rim brakes, I think velocity's quill rim is good but there are a lot of options. Boyd cycling altamonts are good. Pacenti also has good rims in that category as do plenty of other places.

I'm a little less than you, 220 lbs, and i ran a rear boyd altamont with 28 spokes on my road bike this year with a fair amount of gravel miles with it. On my CX bike which has disc brakes I used velocity aileron with 28 spokes front and rear with shimano cx-75 hubs (only available with 28 holes) and haven't had issues after a fair number of gravel rides, CX training days, single track, a handful of gravel races. The aileron is pretty overbuilt for a road rim unless you're into low spoke numbers, weight is still very reasonable though.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I had prowheelbuilder lace me up a set of H+Son Archetypes / White Industries CLD (32 Front Sapim Race / 32 Rear Sapim Strong). I used them on my tour across the country this summer, and they were stellar....which included everything from mountain passes, gravel roads, and single track. I weigh roughly 190#, and carried another 45# of gear...so they would def handle your weight.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am 215 lb and built two wheelsets for my All Road Disc Custom.

CX75 with CL25 and Sapim Race 2x. I rode the wheels up my street and came back and re-laced the front disc side to 3x. Have since traded them away.

The keepers, SL25 Pacenti on NOS XTR hubs 32spoke 3x. [1/2 Lasers 1/2 Race Sapims] Not near the weight of what I saw on the page you linked of the Crests.

Neither of these sets are that light, and I would not go that light because I would want them to last and stay straight. Maybe for road only use, but that is just me. I will be doing woods and single track and rough off road trekking though. 

But the CX75 28 hole set was meant to be my road use wheels. I am replacing the 'road wheels' with 32 spoke CL25 same spokes as my SL25 set when I get some hubs.


I will keep the light light wheels for my in season summer road bikes...


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

@willstylez

The Archetypes are my rims of choice from the 480 gram variety. Top quality for a very reasonable cost and easy to build to even tensions.

On a side note....the PDW fenders look really nice...they do complement the look of the Ti frame.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

robt57 said:


> I will keep the light light wheels for my in season summer road bikes...


It sounds like a stellar idea to me!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> It sounds like a stellar idea to me!


I got a few extra lbs of clothes on anyway in winter, and heavy MTB shoes etc etc.

So with you being heavier dressed accordingly, the heavier bike due to discs, does it really make sense to emulate [try to] your 15 lb road bike on an all road or gravel bike?
Especially in the wheel dept with the added disc reverse torque via a hub brake???

I am a weight weenie as much as the nest guy, but think about it. ;O


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

There Crests are not strong enough for you. There's lot's of other choices though. Will you be running tubeless?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont think the effects of adding 15lbs would be readily detectable as far as wheel durability is concerned. Maybe down the line after continuous extended use, IF the wheel is at its max now and IF your pedal stroke is not smooth enough.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Instead of Crest, look at Arch EX


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> I dont think the effects of adding 15lbs would be readily detectable as far as wheel durability is concerned. Maybe down the line after continuous extended use, IF the wheel is at its max now and IF your pedal stroke is not smooth enough.


Depends where in the window you are, right? If the OP is 235 and puts 1600 gram disc wheels on and the bike is 5 lb heavier being disc, and the camelback is on, and the shoe covers and the MTB pedals and the fenders and the extra layers yada yada, Just to point as to what direction that weight going more-so...


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am a big fan of Velocity rims. I have a set of Deep Vees and a set of A23s. Both sets laced 36 rear and 32 front. I am in the 275 range depending on how many football parties I went to that weekend. Geaux LSU Tigers !! They stand up to me very well. The A23s are my main set now. They are a bit lighter and wider. They are also tubeless ready. I run them at 90 psi with tubes and they ride really well and stay true.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

tednugent said:


> Instead of Crest, look at Arch EX


yeah, was looking at those as well. I didn't want to go full-on MTB (Flow's) because it seems a bit extreme to me since that's what i have on my full-susp MTB



changingleaf said:


> There Crests are not strong enough for you. There's lot's of other choices though. Will you be running tubeless?


yes, sure will.

crests not strong enough. *pats belly and snarls*


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> @willstylez
> 
> The Archetypes are my rims of choice from the 480 gram variety. Top quality for a very reasonable cost and easy to build to even tensions.
> 
> On a side note....the PDW fenders look really nice...they do complement the look of the Ti frame.


Thanks, dcgriz! The PDW fenders held up well on my tour. However, I've just received some new Stainless Steel (Black) fenders from Portland Fender Company. The PDW fenders were too close to the color of the Ti color, IMO.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

sgtrobo said:


> yeah, was looking at those as well. I didn't want to go full-on MTB (Flow's) because it seems a bit extreme to me since that's what i have on my full-susp MTB


many people tend to be fixated on weight, etc, but equally important for a clyde, is looking at the cross section of the rim.

Crest:









Arch EX









(flow EX for comparison)









the extra reinforcement that connects the wall to the drop channel is going to give the wheel extra strength, something that you'll need.

my CX wheels are made from Stan's Alpha 400, which you can think of them as 340EX.


----------

